# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Overturning head?

## victorsgrace

Hi guys  :Smile:  Hope all you toadlovers and your guys are doing well.

I noticed something strange with my Bandit recently (Bufo bufo). Nothing is changed with her enviroment, she acts normally (very active), eats and catches food well, has a good weight, good colorations, no signs of any infections going on, no swellings of any sorts, walks normally, no weight fluctuation, dips (drinks) normally, sheds normally.

But I noticed that sometimes, when she's bit out after food (or caught it) or has to look to the right, she overturns her head alot. She seems to see perfectly fine (follows my movements and prey movements well) and it's only to that side.

I haven't noticed any sorts of imbalance, or any misdirections when she's walking either. We're soon going to a routine check up with our herp vet, but I wanted to stick a finger in the air, and hear if anyone's observed something similar?

I researched thoroughly, but can't seem to find any indications as to what it could be.

Here's an attached picture from today. She's a Bufo bufo, aprox. 3½ - 4 years old <3

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jkpgrl77re...84%29.JPG?dl=0

----------

